# Name That Game!



## linkin

Okay, i decided we need a thread like this... the rules are simple: post a screenshot you took of a game, along with a hint, and have other people guess which it is... The winner gets: absolutely nothing! 

Here's mine, it should be simple:






Hint: The armless guy on the left might look familiar...


----------



## just a noob

Call of Duty modern warfare 4
someone else can post a game


----------



## The Chad

Hint: probably not necessary for this one


----------



## PabloTeK

Thar be GTA IV sonneh!

EDIT:


----------



## Ramodkk

linkin said:


> Hint: The armless guy on the left might look familiar...



Haha, that's an awesome hint.


----------



## awildgoose

PabloTeK said:


> Thar be GTA IV sonneh!
> 
> EDIT:



Would that be Train Simulator?


----------



## PabloTeK

awildgoose said:


> Would that be Train Simulator?



Not quite Goose


----------



## awildgoose

PabloTeK said:


> Not quite Goose



It is a bit hard without a hint.


----------



## Shane

PabloTeK said:


> Not quite Goose



Is it Railworks?


----------



## PabloTeK

Nevakonaza said:


> Is it Railworks?



You're close, very close Shane


----------



## awildgoose

PabloTeK said:


> You're close, very close Shane



Railworks 2? Is that a game?


----------



## Shane

Rail simulator?


----------



## PabloTeK

Nevakonaza said:


> Rail simulator?



Bugger! Your go Shane


----------



## Shane

PabloTeK said:


> Bugger! Your go Shane



Ha! Beat ya goosy baby! 

Try this then....






This is a screenshot from probably 2 years ago...back on when i first got my 8800GT


----------



## linkin

Mirror's Edge?


----------



## Shane

linkin said:


> Mirror's Edge?



Nope


----------



## Archangel

Inferno  (at least, I think its was called that.  looked great, but found the gameplay and story to be,. lacking to say the least. )


edit:   No, I think it was called Infernal.


edit 2:  yea, I'm pretty sure it's called infernal.  http://uk.pc.gamespy.com/pc/diabolique-license-to-sin/


----------



## Shane

Haha she got it!!!! 

Your turn Archy  :good:


----------



## Archangel

It's a screenshot from 2007.  (so taken on 2 7800GTX's iirc.)


----------



## linkin

One of the silent hunter games?


----------



## Archangel

Nope.


----------



## Matthew1990

Ship Simulator


----------



## Archangel

Nope. 

ok, a hint, you can control planes too. (quite arcade though)


----------



## Shane

Archangel said:


> Nope.
> 
> ok, a hint, you can control planes too. (quite arcade though)



I know what it is...,But ive had my turn


----------



## Archangel

please, go ahead.    (did you play this game too?)


----------



## epidemik

Battlestations: Midway

Played it a few times on a friends computer. It was fun.






Hint: The image has been slightly cropped


----------



## Ramodkk

Spore, lol


----------



## Jamin43

Don't forget the all time classic


----------



## ganzey

^^fail. read the titel at the top of the window, lol


----------



## epidemik

Ramomar said:


> Spore, lol



Nope. Not even close 



Jamin43 said:


> Don't forget the all time classic



Guess mine first!!!


----------



## th3d3stroy3r69

epidemik said:


> Nope. Not even close
> 
> 
> 
> Guess mine first!!!



One of the star wars games lol


----------



## ganzey

epidemik said:


> Battlestations: Midway
> 
> Played it a few times on a friends computer. It was fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: The image has been slightly cropped



its dolphin olympics!!!!!!!


----------



## epidemik

th3d3stroy3r69 said:


> One of the star wars games lol



With an upsidedown dolphin...?



ganzey said:


> its dolphin olympics!!!!!!!



Yeah haha!


----------



## Jamin43

ganzey said:


> ^^fail. read the titel at the top of the window, lol



I know - I couldn't find any pics online - without PONG in the name - or on screen.  But it had to make the list-  It was the " ORIGINAL " video game. 

:good:


----------



## Jamin43

ganzey said:


> its dolphin olympics!!!!!!!



wtf????

Lol


----------



## th3d3stroy3r69

epidemik said:


> With an upsidedown dolphin...?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah haha!



I didnt see the upside down dolphin lol


----------



## ganzey

lets see who can guess this one (easy)


----------



## Fatback

Ghost busters duh!


----------



## deanj20

^^Some form of Ghost Busters obviously...





^^Betcha can't guess that^^


----------



## DCIScouts

Is that one of the Final Fantasies?  Maybe Final Fantasy 3?


----------



## ganzey

final fantasy tactics? golden sun?


----------



## deanj20

Ha! Wrong, wrong, wrong and wrong again! Nothing Square-Enix related here.


----------



## DCIScouts

Crap, I thought I had you pegged 'cause I remember you saying that you were a FF fanboy...


----------



## g4m3rof1337

We going one after the other? lol


----------



## Stildawn

Some people are failing this thread hard lol

You try to guess the previous screenshot game... If you get it right its your turn to post your own lol.


----------



## awildgoose

So do we go from G4m3r's Wow pic or the other one?
Some people... *facepalm* lol.


----------



## Aastii

awildgoose said:


> So do we go from G4m3r's Wow pic or the other one?
> Some people... *facepalm* lol.



it isn't WoW, it is warhammer online I think? (Now I have my system back I can post one up at some point if I am right so can guess )


----------



## Jamin43




----------



## Glliw

Jesus people, its not a post your screenshots thread. Its guess what game that screenshot is from thread before guessing the next one.  You guess the previous one, you post one up to be guessed.

We are still on deanj20's SS.

It looks very SNES-like to me...


----------



## Dazzeerr

It's not that Mystery Island game is it Dean? I think that's what it's called.


----------



## deanj20

Nope. When do you guys get to give up? Need a hint? The name of the company that produced this game is not well known, but it begins with "Q". Though it was only released for the "Super Famicon" in Japan, it's an all-time great for the PS and the GBA here in the States. It paved the way for games like Final Fantasy Tactics. 

Awww crap, now I've said too much...


----------



## Rit

Secret of Mana series?


----------



## Stildawn

> Nope. When do you guys get to give up? Need a hint?



usually if no one gets it then you just post a new one at some point.


----------



## zombine210

deanj20 said:


> ^^Some form of Ghost Busters obviously...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Betcha can't guess that^^



tactics ogre!


----------



## Rit

Dang you Zombie!


----------



## zombine210

k, here's one:






hint: this is a program


----------



## lubo4444

zombine210 said:


> k, here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hint: this is a program



No idea. hahaha .


----------



## ellanky

This seems like fun, I just hope I can actually name a game sometime soon :l


----------



## Stildawn

A program.... Man i have no idea... Sucks cause I have a few here Id like to post.


----------



## Rit

zombine210 said:


> k, here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hint: this is a program



It's called Name that Game.. not name that Program   (No clue what it is)


----------



## zombine210

u guys want to give up?!! LOL 

another hint: game was released in January 1997 for teh play station (1)


----------



## voyagerfan99

zombine210 said:


> k, here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hint: this is a program



Is it RayStorm?


----------



## zombine210

voyagerfan99 said:


> Is it RayStorm?



nope, but nice try


----------



## voyagerfan99

zombine210 said:


> nope, but nice try



Okay last guess. Iron Man and X-O Manowar in Heavy Metal?


----------



## zombine210

voyagerfan99 said:


> Okay last guess. Iron Man and X-O Manowar in Heavy Metal?



lolwut?!
never heard of that one. LOL


----------



## Dystopia

WE GIVE UP  So, tell us already lol.


----------



## Rit

Are you sure the hint is right? I checked all 1997 games and nothing looked like it


----------



## zombine210

Rit said:


> Are you sure the hint is right? I checked all 1997 games and nothing looked like it



your google-fu is not strong enough!  LOL 




Elimin8or said:


> WE GIVE UP  So, tell us already lol.



u sure u give up? lol
i have practice in an hour, i can post the answer now, or give you some more time until i come back...


----------



## vroom_skies

Post up the answer.


----------



## zombine210

Carnage Heart!

edit: so what do i win!?

somebody else post one, i'm running out of time, good luck!


----------



## vroom_skies

You'll get a prize in the mail. ETA unknown.

Here's an easy one to get us started:


----------



## Dazzeerr

I'm actually not 100% sure on this LOL.

F.E.A.R. ?


----------



## vroom_skies

F.E.A.R. it is.
You're up.


----------



## Dazzeerr

Yay. 

Easy if you've been paying attention to erocker. Oh i'd also like to ban erocker from answering this one. :good:


----------



## Rit

zombine210 said:


> your google-fu is not strong enough!  LOL



Carnage Heart 	Artdink 	SCEE 	UK May 1997

U'z Liez!


----------



## bkribbs

what are the rules? if you stump everyone, then you get a prize? ik if you guess the game you get to put one up.


----------



## Rit

Someone posts a screen shot of a game, and you're suppose to guess what it is. If you guess it right, you get to post the next screen shot. And no... there is no prize


----------



## 1337dingo

Dazzeerr said:


> Yay.
> 
> Easy if you've been paying attention to erocker. Oh i'd also like to ban erocker from answering this one. :good:



give us a hint


----------



## linkin

Mmmm, hint please!


----------



## Aastii

Dazzeerr said:


> Yay.
> 
> Easy if you've been paying attention to erocker. Oh i'd also like to ban erocker from answering this one. :good:



=EDIT=

no, not age of chivalry, Pirates, vikings and Knights 2


----------



## just a noob

Dazzeerr said:


> Yay.
> 
> Easy if you've been paying attention to erocker. Oh i'd also like to ban erocker from answering this one. :good:



counterstrike?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Dazzeerr said:


> Yay.
> 
> Easy if you've been paying attention to erocker. Oh i'd also like to ban erocker from answering this one. :good:



Hehe, it's already been answered, but this was a really fun game at LANs.


----------



## JareeB

whos turn is it?


----------



## just a noob

Mine I guess?


----------



## Aastii

just a noob said:


> Mine I guess?



no no, it is not countersrike, I got it right (I am just about certain but wait for the yes) then it would be myyyyyyyy go


----------



## JareeB

Aastii said:


> no no, it is not countersrike, I got it right (I am just about certain but wait for the yes) then it would be myyyyyyyy go



FINE!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Dazzeerr

Aasti indeed got it right! Sorry for such a late reply :l

Oh and Counter-Strike is an insane answer!


----------



## Aastii




----------



## just a noob

Dazzeerr said:


> Aasti indeed got it right! Sorry for such a late reply :l
> 
> Oh and Counter-Strike is an insane answer!



figured it might be a mod for it


----------



## JareeB

Aastii said:


>



hint?


----------



## Glliw

Whatever it is, it doesn't look fun at all.


----------



## ScottALot

Dragon Age: Origins? All I can think of...


----------



## mrjack

Aastii said:


>



Trine.


----------



## Aastii

Glliw said:


> Whatever it is, it doesn't look fun at all.





mrjack said:


> Trine.



Yep, you got it and it is so sooooo much fun. idk if it is on offer everywhere, but if it is where you are I would totally recomend getting it.

You're up next mrjack :good:


----------



## mrjack




----------



## JlCollins005

what game is that it looks terrible


----------



## linkin

DirectX 4 anyone? 

EDIT: looks like some sort of murder mystery game?


----------

